# Solved: Question regarding a voice limit / max polyphony setting in Kontakt



## BradHoyt (Nov 9, 2020)

I have an issue that seems to be relegated to one particular Kontakt instrument - It's Audiowarp's Retcon BOCS instrument.

It looks like I have some kind of voice limit that's somewhere in the Kontakt settings. Raising the voice count doesn't effect the issue and the voice limit is set pretty high at 1024.

Here's what I'd do to recreate the issue: If I hold down a C2, and then play some notes above - after I play the 7th note, the C2 will stop sounding.

cpu usage isn't an issue and I've get the same problem in both Kontakt 5 and 6. I'm wondering if there's some internal setting in Kontakt that limits the number of voices that can sound?

Thanks!


----------



## BradHoyt (Nov 9, 2020)

Well... As what happens a lot, as soon as I post a question like this, I find the answer. Retcon has a cryptic interface that has a 'voice' count setting in Options that's set to 8 by default (WHY 8? lol).






Anyway, all is well. I would have deleted the post but it's not an option.
On a side note, I really like how the sound of Audiowarp's Retcon BOCS.


----------

